# Tunit Chip box offer



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Had an email from Tunit to day offering a try before you buy for their tunit chip boxes. I also note that they have extended their warranty and their part exchange to 3 years. There is an number to call and an offer code if you are interested. Call 0845 838 1405 and use promo code TRY01
Been very happy with mine, it's now on my second motorhome and is coming up to 7 years old. They upgraded the software when I changed vehicles for the price of the postage.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Had a look and used the calculator they have to estimate the savings on fitting one. I would take me 5 years to cover thecost of the box.

I will carry on plodding. Thanks anyway.

Andy


----------

